#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Джонанг >  > > >  >  >  Награда за распространение дхармы (Лама Йонтен Джамцо традиция Джонанг)

## Kirill M

Дорогие друзья!
А все знают, какие великие дела совершает Лама Йонтен Джамцо по распространению учения будды и практик традиции Джонанг?)

напомню..

В декабре 2011г. Лама Йонтен Гиалтсо был награжден Ассоциацией Джонанг как один из наиболее влиятельных Лам традиции Джонанг, внесших большой вклад в развитие и распространение учения данной традиции за пределами Тибета.
www.jonangpa.ru

http://shot.qip.ru/00bBwY-2RnQpOYTK/

----------

СергейКК (23.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.01.2013)

----------

